# Me snorkling in the pond



## Peacock

Im doing some Tank cleaning... and spending some time with the boys.... the water is fucken crystal clear!!!!!!!!!!! The fish enjoy my company and swim around with me... the Catfish are extreamly friendly, especialy the leiarius and pseudoplatystoma.










check me out.. see the Jag comming up to me.. hes my bud, i love that fish. hes around 12 inches..










here is the Leiarius Longibarbis (marmoratas) comming up to me checken me out










here is the Tiger comming up for a kiss.. hes a great fish.. lol


























here is me and the Jag agian.


----------



## Peacock

here are some Over veiw shots...

doing some Cleaning here, sucken out the sh*t..




































My bro Cody (the dog) checken me and the fish out.


















any thoughts??


----------



## Husky_Jim

What is the size of that thing????


----------



## badforthesport

dude that is sooo f*cking cool! man... ideas ideas!


----------



## dracofish

I can see that you have to get in the pond to clean it, as I'm sure I'll have to do when mine is done, but I'd be afraid of submerging my hair. Your hair always has shampoo and soap residues, even when you think it's not there...I just think it's an accident waiting to happen. The most I'd do is stand in it...


----------



## Peacock

You can make a cool syphon end so you wont have to get into the pond.. get a 1-2 inch rubber pive.. conect that to a 6-8 foot long PVC pipe and attach a Vacume end to it... then you can stand around the pond and "vacume" the sh*t up...

I dont wash my hair with shampoo.... i use soap... and even then, most of the time i dont have hair. i shave my head.. my hair is Super long now(still under an Inch) and im getting it Hacked today.


----------



## sweet lu

what kind of filters are you running oin that thing









that tank is prboly one of the sweetest in your house tanks of all times


----------



## Genin

that's really cool man. awesome pics. I am jealous.

Joe


----------



## acestro

> my hair is Super long now(still under an Inch)


Hippie!







Nice set-up. How did you do it?


----------



## thePACK

pretty cool..but yet pretty funny..


----------



## o snap its eric

hhaha thats funny. However have you thougght about your body contaminating the waters. Like draco said, shampoo and what no is in your hair not to mention left over body soap and lotion. Your body will also leave behind oil.


----------



## Innes

I like


----------



## MR HARLEY

WOW.........







I am Speechless........


----------



## NIKE

dude thats fricken rocks :nod: thanks for sharing that with us







i guess the soap thing that dracofish mentioned is worth a lil thought IMO wouldn't wan't something to drastically go wrong!!









dracofish hurry up with your pond







so we can see your pics of you, in your thong cleaning it














j/k


----------



## ctarry

very cool


----------



## Xenon

that is really awesome man..... awesome pics!


----------



## StuartDanger

unbelievable, i would love to have that set up, do you think it would be possible to stick a sheet of glass in the side to view them side on?


----------



## Poseidon X

peacock will be like that crazy man Ah Soon when hes older if you keep telling him that lol... that guy only bathes once a weekand doesnt use any soaps or shampoos because he is afraid a few soap particles may damage his fish.. strange, but that dedication has given him fame all across asia as the best flowerhorn breeder currently

guess its nice to go for a nice swim in the winter time lol


----------



## acestro

I'd agree that all kinds of things could enter the water, BUT.....

wouldn't we all really dig swimming with our fish? I say go ahead, they should be okay. The jag pic is a winner!!!

....not taking a shower is dedication?


----------



## mr_rob_boto

sh*t, I was expectin underwater shots, but it was cool anyways.


----------



## dracofish

Peacock said:


> I dont wash my hair with shampoo.... i use soap...


Anything you use to clean your body leaves a residue...not to mention the stuff you use to clean the clothes you wear.

When I have my pond done the most I'll probably ever do is stand in it to clean, but probably not even that with the Stingrays and all. I don't want to get stung.


----------



## crazyklown89

Does your jag let you pet it????

My FH let me pet it but dempseys are bitches and won't....

Awesome pics though, man!! Thats so awesome!! Wish I could do that...


----------



## LaZy

LOL Nice why dont you let the dog in heh


----------



## Peacock

thanks for the compliments...

About the Soap and such, I plan out my swimming days.. i dont use soap or any chemicals on my body for 2 days befor jumping in.... i take 3-4 (my average amount of shower, im a bacteria phobe) hot showers over the course of the 2 days aswell and rinse off anything i can, and right befor i jump in i take a Hot ass shower to get most of the oils off... Im Sure some chemicals have gotten into my pond but i have seen no problems on the fish. if i do start to see problems ill probly stop... My oils just add more Bio mass to the tank.. but my filtration f*cking OWNS all, so im not worried there.

Yes my fish let me pet them and hand feed them while im swimming around.. its funny, I cant ttouch them or hand feed them when im Out of the pond, but when i snorkle around they let me do what ever.. they are great animals/friends. sure beats sitting at a friends house smoking dope all day waisting my life away.

i cant wait untill i can start working on the larger pond.. i want to be able to swim around with A gigas and gator gar.

any other questions?


----------



## Innes

Peacock said:


> any other questions?


 can I come to visit?


----------



## Peacock

Innes said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> 
> any other questions?
> 
> 
> 
> can I come to visit?
Click to expand...

 any time, just make sure not to use any chemicals on your body for 2 days...

My Cousin comes over some times and snorkles around to.. he loves it.


----------



## Innes




----------



## rbp3rbp3

That is awsome man. If you dont mine telling us how much a month on average do u think it costs. ALso how is it heated?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Now that is pimp! Lol... how did you think of that!


----------



## Peacock

not sure on the price of heat.. but its not cheap thats for sure..

I heat the pond with a 3000 watt Inline heater... the Heater its self was the most expesive unit i have bought.. 1200 for the heater.. but its VEEERRRRRRRYYYY NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love my ticore.

how did i think of this? how did i not!!! im a responsable Fish keeper, im not in this hobby to Trade fish around like Pokemon cards... my fish need a big home so i had to do something.. and this is what i came up with.. anyone who owns an RTC or a Tiger shoval nose or Any larger fish, and does not Own a pond of this size or larger is Not respectable in my book.. and even this pond will be Out grown in 2+ years.


----------



## Kory

Those pics are truely awsome. I would love to swim around with my fish like that.


----------



## Peacock

thanks man.. your welcome to take a dip if your up in this area!


----------



## Alexraptor

y dont u put P's in and swim with and take some pics hehe


----------



## piranha45

Markosaur said:


> y dont u put P's in and swim with and take some pics hehe


LOL~~~ MARKO THAT IS SO FUNY!! dumbass.

pbass that is the sh*t







as said already, it would be truly killer to be able to swim with your own fish like that. Totally badass.

Which of the fish will actually let you pet them?


----------



## Peacock

Markosaur said:


> y dont u put P's in and swim with and take some pics hehe


 HEHAHEHAHEHAH FUNNY!!! dumbass.......

P45- All but the RTC,Cichla,Texas... they are all pretty tame actualy.


----------



## Peacock

Draco how big is your Pond? what are the dimensions?


----------



## Jags

Peacock said:


> Draco how big is your Pond? what are the dimensions?


 i think her's is around 800 gallons, Draco correct me if im wrong


----------



## Scooby

Haha some good pics of ya swimming in the pond


----------



## IDONTKARE47

badforthesport said:


> dude that is sooo f*cking cool! man... ideas ideas!


 that freaken cool man


----------



## Peacock

i think when i move ill invite some chicks over for some skinny dipping!!! My future Eels will get a kick out of that!!! LOL jk..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Peacock said:


> anyone who owns an RTC or a Tiger shoval nose or Any larger fish, and does not Own a pond of this size or larger is Not respectable in my book.. and even this pond will be Out grown in 2+ years.


 So are you going to buy a bigger pool in 2 years? You are the man dude!


----------



## Peacock

i was thinking about making on in a few months.. ill see how the move goes.. it takes for ever to find a house and do all the paper work.... yuck..

people can Harp on my Rubermaid mess all they want, but i enjoy it.


----------



## dracofish

Jags said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Draco how big is your Pond? what are the dimensions?
> 
> 
> 
> i think her's is around 800 gallons, Draco correct me if im wrong
Click to expand...

 The dimensions are 96" x 70" x 28"...filtration components not included...


----------



## pcrose

I want your redtail catfish and ur pond that is so awesome


----------



## 521 1N5

dracofish said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont wash my hair with shampoo.... i use soap...
> 
> 
> 
> Anything you use to clean your body leaves a residue...not to mention the stuff you use to clean the clothes you wear.
> 
> When I have my pond done the most I'll probably ever do is stand in it to clean, but probably not even that with the Stingrays and all. I don't want to get stung.
Click to expand...

 Queen of controversies...

I think it's bad ass man!


----------



## MR HARLEY

521 1N5 said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont wash my hair with shampoo.... i use soap...
> 
> 
> 
> Anything you use to clean your body leaves a residue...not to mention the stuff you use to clean the clothes you wear.
> 
> When I have my pond done the most I'll probably ever do is stand in it to clean, but probably not even that with the Stingrays and all. I don't want to get stung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Queen of controversies...
> 
> I think it's bad ass man!
Click to expand...

 the queen.....


----------



## dracofish

521 1N5 said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont wash my hair with shampoo.... i use soap...
> 
> 
> 
> Anything you use to clean your body leaves a residue...not to mention the stuff you use to clean the clothes you wear.
> 
> When I have my pond done the most I'll probably ever do is stand in it to clean, but probably not even that with the Stingrays and all. I don't want to get stung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Queen of controversies...
Click to expand...

 King of trolls...


----------



## nitrofish

this is way too funny. I like your pond, but to see you swim in it cracks me up.


----------



## Xenon

I think it is quite cool. Did you ever notice any ill effects to the fish the few times you have taken a dip to clean it?

In my opinion I stick my body parts in my tank all the time and they are only like 55-125 gallons. I wash with soap and all that crap daily.

He is swimming in a 2000 gallon pond, I am sure the massive body of water that it is will be able to handle any type of "human" contamination.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## largemouth

> I think it is quite cool. Did you ever notice any ill effects to the fish the few times you have taken a dip to clean it?
> 
> In my opinion I stick my body parts in my tank all the time and they are only like 55-125 gallons. I wash with soap and all that crap daily.
> 
> He is swimming in a 2000 gallon pond, I am sure the massive body of water that it is will be able to handle any type of "human" contamination.
> 
> Just my opinion though.


I'd have to agree completely. I wash my hands with soap about 20 times a day and am always sticking my arms in my 150, 75, 38 tanks and my fish breed. I don't think there is anything wrong with taking the plunge in a 2000 gallon pond. If there were problems you would definately know right away. The catfish will let you know.

By the way, those are some awesome pics Peacock. Keep them coming!


----------



## garybusey

dracofish said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont wash my hair with shampoo.... i use soap...
> 
> 
> 
> Anything you use to clean your body leaves a residue...not to mention the stuff you use to clean the clothes you wear.
> 
> When I have my pond done the most I'll probably ever do is stand in it to clean, but probably not even that with the Stingrays and all. I don't want to get stung.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Queen of controversies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> King of trolls...
Click to expand...

 Yikes.....


----------



## sweet lu

have you ever peed in your pond while cleaning it? like you had to go really bad and couldnt get out fast enough? what about fart?

oh sweet pond man







i might be able to take that pond after you make your bigger one


----------



## acestro

> Queen of controversies...
> 
> King of trolls...
> 
> Yikes.....


But who will be the Jack of Ass.


----------



## Kory

acestro said:


> Queen of controversies...
> 
> King of trolls...
> 
> Yikes.....
> 
> 
> 
> But who will be the Jack of Ass.
Click to expand...

 grosse gurke is. His member title is "the Ass Man"


----------



## Death in #'s

dam that is sweet


----------



## acestro

> grosse gurke is. His member title is "the Ass Man"


glad that's covered!


----------



## sweet lu

sweet lu said:


> have you ever peed in your pond while cleaning it? like you had to go really bad and couldnt get out fast enough? what about fart?


 c'mon man, have you :sad: i want to know


----------



## Kory

sweet lu said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever peed in your pond while cleaning it? like you had to go really bad and couldnt get out fast enough? what about fart?
> 
> 
> 
> c'mon man, have you :sad: i want to know
Click to expand...

 What's your obsession with urine?


----------



## dracofish

LOL...I can picture it now...it's like a public swimming pool...he takes a piss and all the water turns blue...


----------



## Peacock

dracofish said:


> LOL...I can picture it now...it's like a public swimming pool...he takes a piss and all the water turns blue...


 if there is 1 thing i have learned about keeping fish, its responsability...

No, i do NOT piss in my pond, allthough my filtration could probly EASLY handle it. i just wouldnt do it.. how sick dude... no way would i piss on my fish.... it would be like you taking your child, puting him in the toilet, and pissen all over his head.. thats not cool to even joke about.









And you can bet your ass if something was going wrong in the water, the catfish would let you know.. they dont lie.

thanks for the compliments guys!!!!!!!!

i plan to make the next one SHow quality... with a veiwing window.. over 10k gallons aswell.. something i come home and go "holy sh*t" every day.... LOL............ sad, sad, sad.. i can never be happy it seams.


----------



## Kory

> i plan to make the next one SHow quality... with a veiwing window.. over 10k gallons aswell.. something i come home and go "holy sh*t" every day.... LOL............ sad, sad, sad.. i can never be happy it seams.


Thats the nature of this hobby. You always want bigger and better no matter what you have.


----------



## Peacock

thats very true Kory. and its a shame.. because I know ill never be Truley "Happy" with out a GIANT tank....

its ok, i realy do enjoy fishkeeping...


----------



## sweet lu

i love fish keeping, it takes brains to do that and to know when to make descions

no offense man, i was just bored and wondered if you have by accident, not intensonally

what kind of filtration do you have on that thing to?


----------



## Peacock

Just biological...

Ill post a FIltration post and the hole works later this weakend... i got some plans first..

Food for thought.. i DONNOT have any form of Real mechanical filtration... How do i keep my water so clear? I do not have sponges taking fine particals out.. all i have to do is feed the fish and do a water change once in a while.. NO maintainence. whats up with my clear water if i dont have sponges?

Any ideas? If your into Koi and out door ponds you should know the answere.. it start with *"settling B_s___"*.. fill in the blanks.


----------



## dracofish

Neil, the pissing thing was a joke...you didn't get that? Haven't you ever been to a public pool where a little kid takes a piss and the water turns blue around him? It's a chemical reaction with whatever they add to the water. Somebody mentioned peeing in the water and I thought I'd crack a joke about it.

Note the







emote...denotes humor...


----------



## sweet lu

settaling bull sh*t?

i dont get it, but i look forward to reading your thread


----------



## Kory

U.V. Sterilizer?


----------



## BoomerSub

sweet lu said:


> settaling bull sh*t?
> 
> i dont get it, but i look forward to reading your thread


I think he means settling basin.

-PK
-#200


----------



## Grosse Gurke

dracofish said:


> Haven't you ever been to a public pool where a little kid takes a piss and the water turns blue around him? It's a chemical reaction with whatever they add to the water.


 Hey Draco, I dont think he was refering to you, but Sweetlu for making another insiteful comment.









I read somewhere that this thing about water changing colors is a myth.

Anyways, love the pond and I really cant see how taking a dip every once in a while could hurt....I think it is too much water for a little shampoo or soap residue to cause a problem.


----------



## dracofish

grosse gurke said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you ever been to a public pool where a little kid takes a piss and the water turns blue around him? It's a chemical reaction with whatever they add to the water.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Draco, I dont think he was refering to you, but Sweetlu for making another insiteful comment.:laugh:
> 
> I read somewhere that this thing about water changing colors is a myth.
Click to expand...

 Well, Neil quoted me, so that's why I thought he was addressing me.

I've actually seen the blue thing...it's a chemical they add to the pool that has a reaction with the urine...the kid gets the boot if it happens...


----------



## Peacock

BoomerSub said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> 
> settaling bull sh*t?
> 
> i dont get it, but i look forward to reading your thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he means settling basin.
> 
> -PK
> -#200
Click to expand...

 Bingo.....
















yes, i was talking about Sweet lu...

draco- i have seen that sh*t aswell... there is a product you can buy that does this...


----------



## fury

i'm still in a daze







what a set up :smile: for that you get 4




























up


----------



## Xenon

dracofish said:


> Neil, the pissing thing was a joke...you didn't get that? Haven't you ever been to a public pool where a little kid takes a piss and the water turns blue around him? It's a chemical reaction with whatever they add to the water. Somebody mentioned peeing in the water and I thought I'd crack a joke about it.
> 
> Note the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emote...denotes humor...


 Thats never happened to me when I have been at the pool.


----------



## fury

look at peacock play with his fish tickle tickle







here fishy fishy


----------



## Peacock

fury said:


> look at peacock play with his fish tickle tickle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here fishy fishy


 wtf.


----------



## Kory

I think he wants to tickle your fishy


----------



## Grosse Gurke

dracofish said:


> I've actually seen the blue thing...it's a chemical they add to the pool that has a reaction with the urine...the kid gets the boot if it happens...


 hmmmm.....
Maybe it is new because according to snopes.com there is no such chemical.

poolpiss


----------



## lament configuration

maybe the thing Draco saw was just some kid break open a package of blue food coloring. Although snopes was last updated in 2000, maybe there has been a breakthrough in biochemistry in discovering human urine.


----------



## Peacock

You can get a Dye that stains Amonia.. What do you think Amonia test kits are?

enough said.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I first saw this was a myth on some tv show about a year ago..it is all about the cost effectiveness of doing this and that it would be just too expensive. Also, that is what the clorine is for, to take care of piss, swet..all the crap in the pool. Exactly why I dont go to public pools...f*cking nasty.

Peacock...ok, so about 1/10th of your pool water is going to be some chemical so you can see if kids piss in the pool? It is what they do. This myth has been around since I was a kid and it is complete bs.


----------



## thePACK

we have a topic in the lounge about this blue staining stuff being bogus.


----------



## the grinch

THE BLUE PISS THING IS A MYTH. the same stuff in your piss is in your sweat. If that was true blue sh*t would be swimming around everyone in the pool. It would work if they didnt use chlorine, but i dont think anyone would be swimming in the pool though. 
why not piss in the pool f*ck it the fish piss in there. So basically the fish piss on you every time u swim in the pool. 
(They piss on their master) lol the tank is tight the pics are funny as hell. 
p.s. They also sh*t on you. lol this topic is really funny sh*t, thanks for the laughs


----------



## armac

> I've actually seen the blue thing...it's a chemical they add to the pool that has a reaction with the urine...the kid gets the boot if it happens...


myth or reality?


----------



## b_ack51

if you want man, for a 10,000 gallon example. if you're ever in cincinnati, check out the store called Aquatics and Exotics. they have a 10,000 gallon pool/pond for two (i believe) japanese black tip reef sharks. just amazing. i remember about a year ago a guy on predatoryfish.net taking pictures of the store.... could use that for an example, had a few windows to look in and also you could look over the walls and see the sharks.


----------



## Peacock

b_ack51 said:


> if you want man, for a 10,000 gallon example. if you're ever in cincinnati, check out the store called Aquatics and Exotics. they have a 10,000 gallon pool/pond for two (i believe) japanese black tip reef sharks. just amazing. i remember about a year ago a guy on predatoryfish.net taking pictures of the store.... could use that for an example, had a few windows to look in and also you could look over the walls and see the sharks.


 ya, i believe Clay posted those pics..

fantastic tank!


----------

